# Blood Angels Terminator Captain



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

so yeah, I recently came across a bunch of 40k minis and vehicles which my older cousin had lying around not being used. So i bought it off him cheap and i've been slightly working on that since then. He bought all of those things with the intention of creating a Blood Angels army but never got around to it, so i'm going to finish off what he started. enough bla bla bla now and on to the pictures of my "converted" terminator captain (not really converted just added some things)


















































"tried" sculpting a skull on his right shoulderpad, it came out alright (remember i'm still quite new to grey stuff). I'll just say it's an orc skull or whatever to justify the size of that thing hehe...

C&C's very very welcome!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

from what I can see that's a good little conversion there, and the sculpt is pretty good too.

And i'm gonna give you +rep simply because you added a scabbard. People forget about these all the time. and you made it the right size too. Big thumbs up there.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

thank alot NerdyOgre! i'm really glad that you like it and thanks for the rep mate! glad you like the scabard too =) 

more C&C's very welcome!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

i got the base done for him and have put him in his right place. This is my first time trying to do a custom made base of this sort, so please be gentle hehe =)


















































hope you'll comment and/or give constructive criticism, i can definitely use it!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

W.I.P. pics of the captain's paintjob. Please comment and/or give constructive criticism - it will help me become a better painter! (sorry if the pics are a bit dark)










































the skull on his right shoulder pad will be attempted to be painted an NMM gold (will be my first try ever at this, and want to try it out, even though i kinda like the original metalic colors by GW)

so far, what do you think? I think I'll give his amor a layer more, or maybe not hehe, but I'll highlight it. 

C&C's welcome


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn good work, I think you have nailed this down amazingly. +rep, lets see some more Blood Angels.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks a lot Trevor Drake for the comment and rep, means a lot! This, however, is still a W.I.P. but will post the pictures when i finish it completely...

More C&C's are very welcome


----------



## skeam224 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice! The painting is really smooth and the red is nicely done, seeing how hard red is to freakin paint!

How did you do the base? Did you just use a big slab of rock laying around?


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

hehe thanks a lot man, yeah red is hard to do if you don't have patience to do several layers with thinned down shades of red.

well, my parents drink A LOT of wine and I just steal the cork screws and i cut it up in small pieces (like you would do with a cork board) and place them accordingly, and then sprinkle some small and a bit larger sand grains on top


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

small update: got some more painting done, specifically the "NMM"... hehe the skull on his shoulder did NOT turn out as i had planned, i think i started highlighting too soon, the eagle on the bolter and his right leg came out alright for my first ever try at this technique i think, quite pleased with those two


































what do you think?

C&C's very welcome as always! especially you NMM experts


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

*Finished!*

*cue drum snare* - ladies and gentlemen, without any further ado, let me introduce to you my finished terminator captain Razel for my Blood Angels. I am currently writing up some fluff for these guys as they won't be "regular" Blood Angels, but more on that very soon 

this is my first paint job in about 7 years, so I'm actually really proud if i have to say so myself, but of course, if you have any constructive criticism, or just a comment for that matter, feel more than free to post it!

Razel:

































































enjoy


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Great Work!!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Looks a beauty. My one problem is how tiny the model is, but that's a problem with the miniture, not your beautiful paint job.
+rep


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

@ Lord Sven Kittyclaw - thanks a lot for the rep and comment mate 

@ primeministersinsiter - thanks for the nice comment, glad you like it, even calling it beautiful, it means a lot to me  yeah, he is a bit tinier than the regular termi's, but oh well still a cool model I think


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, that thing is amazing!  i love it.

Its hard to find anything wrong with it, but it i was pressed, id say that the highlighting on the green was a little strong. How many greens did you use? beacuse I would suggest no less than 3 on the edges.

Excellent work all in all, definately plus rep!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

jakkie said:


> Wow, that thing is amazing!  i love it.
> 
> Its hard to find anything wrong with it, but it i was pressed, id say that the highlighting on the green was a little strong. How many greens did you use? beacuse I would suggest no less than 3 on the edges.
> 
> Excellent work all in all, definately plus rep!


wow thanks for that comment! and thank you for the rep, it's much appreciated 

well yeah, I'm assuming that by the green you mean the bolter and the scabard right? if so yeah, i actually only used 3 green there, but I guess the highlighting strokes got a little bit too wide hehe

more C&C's are very welcome!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

What did you use? DA Green, Goblin Green and Scorpion Green? If so, yeah, the Goblin green (or second stage) could have been a little thinner . 

But it certainly doesnt detract from the model as a whole.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

yup those 3 greens were the ones i used, and I agree that they could've been a bit thinner. I hope my hiatus of 7 years has been the reason for their thickness 

and thanks again for your kind comment mate!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic, especially considering it's so long since you last painted. +rep.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks so much KF!! yeah, I'm really pleased with the end result! patience is a virtue with these things hehe 

thanks for the rep mate!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to agree with the above comment regarding the green highlighting, it is a tad too strong. I also think that the back of the model isn't done to the same blending standard as the front, it is not as smooth in the transitions between colours. However, considering the length of time it has been, the model is very well done and worth being proud of.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks a lot for your comment Wraith, I can always use constructive critisicm, and yeah considering the things that have been mentioned about the highlighting and blending, I agree... but yeah, as you said I'm still very proud of it


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Great job altogether, *Masito*. The sword looks pretty cool.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work mate, I always was an advocate of bringing in a contrast color to the exact same places you've been using the greens. It looks smooth, and I like your browns too. Especially the ornament on his right leg. Incoming rep!


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

this model looks great what did you use to make the base


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice great work, 7 years you say? Like riding a bike? 
+Rep


----------

